# Leuc sex ratio?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I will be getting some leucs as my next frogs and found a guy who has 8 leucs for sale. He is unable to sex them yet which makes them naturally cheaper. My plan is to keep a pair in the end and sell the others. 

Though I am not sure which numbers to go with. ,) Do you guys think I would have luck with buying 3 off of him or should I go for 5?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Always go with the higher number if you are trying to get a pair. You chances of getting one goes up considerably. 

I would say, if you can afford it get all 8 - because it took a while of mixing my luecs up until I got a pair. Some people have a lot of luck breeding them - it took me a while.


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

Poison Dart Frogs: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply

on that page there is a thingy that shows your odds of getting at least one pair from X amount of unsexable frogs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> Poison Dart Frogs: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
> 
> on that page there is a thingy that shows your odds of getting at least one pair from X amount of unsexable frogs.


I have read that often a particular frog will produce more male offspring or more female offspring, so can I still assume the chart will be accurate?


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

No. The chart assumes a 50/50 sex ratio. But it still should give you a good general idea...


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

as far as i know leucs arn't one of those species that is sex heavy. hopfuly someone who has experiance breeding them can speak up here.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

basshummper said:


> as far as i know leucs arn't one of those species that is sex heavy


I have no idea what that means....lol......

As always, get only as many frogs as:

1.You can effectively care for...cultures, time ect

2.House comfortable...i.e...1 adult Leuc per 10 gallons...

That said, get a 100-300 gallon tank and go buck wild....

I have good luck with 2.1 and 3.2.....Male heavy as I've heard females can eat eggs and show some aggression but I have yet to see any.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Luecs don't appear to produce more male that female offspring in my experience. 



basshummper said:


> as far as i know leucs arn't one of those species that is sex heavy. hopfuly someone who has experiance breeding them can speak up here.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I think she is asking what the ratio of offspring tend to be, since it has been reported that some species of PDF's throw more male or female offspring. I would also like to know what anyones' experience has been with Leucs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Adven2er said:


> I think she is asking what the ratio of offspring tend to be, since it has been reported that some species of PDF's throw more male or female offspring. I would also like to know what anyones' experience has been with Leucs.


Yes this is exactly what I am asking. 

Can someone chime in?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

“In the larger species of frogs such as tinctorius azureus and auratus, the ratio seems to be skewed towards females, and maybe 65% of frogs are females.” I got that from Patrick Neighbor’s website. Seams close enough to 50/50 for me.
Final verdict: if it is assumed that they produce 50/50 males and females, we can use statistics to say that your chances for at least one sexed pair would be:
2frogs=50%
3frogs=75%
4frogs=88%
5frogs=94%
6frogs=97%
7frogs=98%
8frogs=99%


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

melissa68 said:


> Always go with the higher number if you are trying to get a pair. You chances of getting one goes up considerably.
> 
> I would say, if you can afford it get all 8 - because it took a while of mixing my luecs up until I got a pair. Some people have a lot of luck breeding them - it took me a while.


I would have to agree and say get all 8, I had a terrible time with leucs. Almost 2 years and nearly 20 adults mixing and matching to get 1 pair that produces regularly and 2 pairs that produce eggs sporadically.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep - one of the harder ones in my experience too ... I can't remember how many we went through to finally get pairs.



JL-Exotics said:


> I would have to agree and say get all 8, I had a terrible time with leucs. Almost 2 years and nearly 20 adults mixing and matching to get 1 pair that produces regularly and 2 pairs that produce eggs sporadically.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I had 2.2.1 in a 55g hex and I knew they were breeding like mad, but I could not find any eggs. It turns out I had to seperate all but a pair in order to get eggs because the females were eating them!


----------

